

Show HN: Tasskr - dan335

A year ago I made a task manager, even had a some people pay for it.  Eventually it turned into a slow bloated mess and I stopped working on it and using it.  This month I remade it with backbone.js.  It's much much faster.  I'm going to keep it very simple but how could I improve it?<p>http://tasskr.com
======
fabiandesimone
Clickable: <http://tasskr.com>

------
tstegart
The design is very nice and clean. I don't see any problems there.

